
Textpattern CMS 4.6.0 beta released - petecooper
http://textpattern.com/weblog/388/textpattern-cms-460-beta-released
======
waddabadoo
Didnt know this was still actively in development. Used to be nice 7 years
ago, somehow lost all its buzz.

~~~
petecooper
Personnel changes a-plenty in the last 7 years, including:

* Dean (founder and TextDrive chap) Allen going off-grid

* Alex Shiels (former developer) departing for Automattic

The software itself is solid. Sure, development is sometimes slow, but the
core team is three (smart, busy) people.

Most years, there's a somewhat tense period when the textpattern.com domain
comes up for renewal and fingers are crosses that Dean renews it. Happy days.

~~~
waddabadoo
That last line is hilarious & sad!

------
wink
Fond memories of back then when WordPress was the fancy new kid :P

//edit: apparently they both came out in 2003 - but Textpattern seemed more
solid and underdog even back then, even though I can't exactly remember when
the Wordpress craze started.

------
bottlerocket
Textpattern was the first CMS that I "got" as a front end guy- after wrangling
crap like PHPNuke and FusionPHP or whatever it was a breath of fresh air. Glad
to see it's still kicking

